# Heart-healthy grilled ground round patties



## jswordy (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm not saying this hasn't been done before, but I made it up on my own and liked this recipe so well, I made it two weekends in a row! Thought I would pass it on. 

The first thing is, no measuring! Here goes:

1.) Take as many pounds of ground round as you wish (you can add chuck to it if you wish to hold down cost at a 3:1 ratio round to chuck) and place it all in a mixing bowl. (We did 4 pounds last time.)

2.) Add about a quarter to a half-cup of olive oil. (I pour it over the top until the meat surface is covered.) 

3.) Add about a cup of dry red wine. (Again, your discretion. I used a third of a 750 ml bottle.)

4.) Add two or three quarter-sized palmfuls of dry fresh oregano leaves, rubbed between your hands so they break up more fully.

5.) Shake garlic powder on the meat until the top is uniformly covered.

6.) Knead the meat with your hands until everything is fully incorporated. You should end up with a very moist giant meatball, not so soggy it won't hold together, but very moist, with all of the liquids absorbed.

7.) Wrap the resulting moist meat ball in cling wrap and rest inside the bowl in the fridge for 2-4 hours.

8.) Remove, unwrap and form into 3/4-inch thick patties. (I usually use waxed paper, place a meatball in the center, fold over, whack it with a small saucepan and then unwrap to form the edges, whack again gently, then next - it sounds complicated but is easy in practice.)

9.) Place the patties to be grilled on a plate in the freezer for 30-45 minutes prior to grilling to firm the meat.

10.) Bag raw patties to be cooked later in freezer bags. They can be individually removed in their waxed paper sleeves.

11.) Remove patties from freezer and grill as you usually do hamburger patties, being careful to well-establish a sear on one side before turning and not to break the sear on the meat so the juices stay inside (no leaning on them with the spatula). Grill until a sample patty is just done inside.

12.) Serve.

When you cut into these or bite into them in a burger, the flavorful juices will run out and it is glorious! Best of all, you have replaced the saturated fats of hamburger and fatty steaks with olive oil. 

These are also excellent for reheating. During the week, we break them up into chunks for work lunches. 

Enjoy! But warning: They are addictive!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 20, 2015)

Moved to the WMT Cookbook!


----------

